# Can't display in 1680x1050 with DVI on Samsung 2253LW/Visiontek Radeon X700



## Drache713 (Jan 3, 2009)

So i've been using an older Visiontek Radeon X700 video card for a while now (256MB, PCI-E, VisionTek Xtasy Radeon X700 (PCI-E, 256MB) specs and Graphics Card specifications - CNET Reviews ), and I just recently upgraded to a Samsung 22" 2253LW LCD monitor. I've been using the VGA/D-SUB/Analog connections for a while and it will display the native solution for the monitor 1680x1050 no problem.

So I decided to get a DVI cable to up the quality, but now it doesn't display right. I can adjust the screen resolution in display properties to 1680x1050, but it streches it out past the edge of the monitor and i have to scroll over with the mouse to get to the other parts of the screen that are streched beyond. I check in my ATI Catalyst Control Center and it says the maximum reported resolution for the monitor is now 1280x1064, and when I have my monitor display information about it's resolution it displays 1280x1064, even if I have it set on 1680x1050 in Windows.

I have a Compaq SR2038X with 2 gig RAM running Windows XP SP3, the Visiontek card is 256MB PCI-E. What the hell am I doing wrong? It will display 1680x1050 on analog fine! Do I need a different video card, ie. the maximum resolution the video card can put out for DVI is 1280x1024? Did I get kinda screwed on the monitor and the max resolution it can handle/accept for DVI is 1280x1024 despite it's ability to display 1680x1024 in analog, so I would need a new monitor? Am I missing something? I downloaded all the latest drivers for the card and everything I could find, I just want to get things to work in 1680x1024 for DVI!


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 3, 2009)

on the monitor choice. Best investment I have personally made


And did you install the samsung software? It may be a setting in there. I didn't install it, and I have no problems. Maybe try that.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you installed the Samsung Software? It sometimes is neccessary on some of their LCDs - had similar problems when I upgraded my workstation at work with dual 22"s from Samsung. Initially my Quadro card wouldn't get them to run at their native resolution - solved it with their software.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 3, 2009)

I installed the latest Samsung drivers...


----------



## thesimo (Jan 3, 2009)

seems ur catalyst driver is mis-detecting the res ur monitor is capable of. What u wanna do is make sure your at a refresh rate of 60 (higher will limit resolutions on some monitors) 

If thats still not working, remove all monitors from the device manager and reboot blabla, if its still not detecting it correctly there might be another issue.

also when your in that funny scrolling desktop mode, bring up the settings on the monitor and see what resolution it says its displaying (itll be in the info somewhere)


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 3, 2009)

thesimo said:


> seems ur catalyst driver is mis-detecting the res ur monitor is capable of. What u wanna do is make sure your at a refresh rate of 60 (higher will limit resolutions on some monitors)
> 
> If thats still not working, remove all monitors from the device manager and reboot blabla, if its still not detecting it correctly there might be another issue.
> 
> also when your in that funny scrolling desktop mode, bring up the settings on the monitor and see what resolution it says its displaying (itll be in the info somewhere)


So i uninstalled everything from ATI/Catalyst, did a driver sweeper and all that, removed all monitor drivers, I re-installed all the ATI/Catalyst drivers, reinstalled the monitor drivers from Samsung....it's still doing the same thing. Displays fine for 1680x1050 on analog, limits the resolution to 1280x1024 on digital. Setting the digital resolution to 1680x1050 makes the display larger than the monitor and i have to move the mouse past the screen to scroll it and see the entire image. Hopefully it's just time for a new video card, and not that the monitor is unable to display 1680x1050 in digital mode... 

I also made sure the refresh rate is set at 60hz. When in analog the monitor says it is displaying 1680x1050 resolution, when in digital the monitor says it is displaying 1280x1024 resoultion.


----------



## thesimo (Jan 4, 2009)

the resoluton your talking about isnt actually on the supported list for that graphics card, so perhaps when you were running it over vga it was actually higher and the monitor scaled it down to fit?

not sure, i had a similar issue once but i dunno how i fixed it. Did you find n option or a 3rd party tool that lts you force resolutions for ur monitor? so the driver doesent attempt to do an extended desktop when you go to 1680x1050 ?


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thinking that it was my ancient video card that didn't support 1680x1050 in DVI I went and bought a new card, a Visiontek X1550 (256MB, PCI-E, supports way past 1680x1050 in DVI). Install video card, uninstall ATI software/drivers, run a driver sweeper to make sure to get everything, installed drivers/software for new X1550, same issue. Displays 1680x1050 in Analog fine, but when I switch to Digital it keeps showing the max supported resolution of the monitor is 1280x1024, and if I go higher than that it streches the screen past the edges where I have to scroll over to see the rest....argh!  Someone please help!


----------



## thesimo (Jan 6, 2009)

mmm didnt think that would help  best bet is to get a tool that lets you add that res to your list of selectable resolutions.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 6, 2009)

I tried that, I downloaded PowerStrip and everything. I can select 1680x1050 in display properties for Windows just fine for digital mode, but it still streches the screen. In the Catalyst Control Center for the ATI/Radeon card it displays the maximum reported resolution on the monitor for DVI as 1280x1024, and on the monitor itself it will display 1280x1024 as the resolution, even if I have it set at a higher resolution in Windows - contrary to analog mode, where the maximum supported resolution on the monitor in Catalyst Control Center is 1920x1080, and whatever resolution I have selected is reflected on the monitor information display. I find it VERY hard to believe this monitor can't display anything higher than 1280x1024 in DVI, if so it would have been nice for Samsung to have mentioned something about that in the specs...


----------



## thesimo (Jan 6, 2009)

and the catalyst tool itself doesent let you do it? since its the one thats making it happen...

laaame.

Dont see how the screen could have different VGA/DVI resolutions hmmm

Cant think of too many other ideas short of trying it in a different pc/monitor on a different card/DVI connectors...


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I figured it out...it looks like the EDID Samsung put on the monitor is wrong...the EDID is showing a max resolution of 1280x1024 instead of 1680x1050, so the ATI/Catalyst drivers are reading off that EDID and forcing that maximum resolution, which would explain the scaling issue when trying to go higher than that...unfortunately the Catalyst Control Center software/drivers don't give me the option to ignore EDID information for DVI/Digital like it does for VGA/D-Sub/Analog...

So my next question I suppose is, does anybody know how to overwrite/correct/modify/edit/change the monitor EDID? Or is the monitor defunct and I need to exchange for a new one?


----------



## thesimo (Jan 7, 2009)

1. PowerStrip menu > Options > Monitor information
2. Select the monitor you wish to work with
3. From the Options list, select "Update EDID"
4. Follow the instructions on screen


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 7, 2009)

damnit, the monitor is write-protected, so I can't flash a new EDID...  any idea how to get around that?


----------



## thesimo (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not sure but it may be warranty tampering territory. I would personally get a dell 24" at this point.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 11, 2009)

You guys are gonna love this...since I couldn't overwrite the EDID I went back to work (where I bought it from) and asked how long it would take to send it in to Samsung to fix and they said 4-6 weeks so I said FUCK that, we didnt have anymore of that particular model in stock so I exchange for a different 22" Samsung, the 223BW. I get it home, boots up fine. But then the fucking screen goes BLACK after about 15 seconds, turn it off and back on, stays on for about 10 seconds, then does the same thing. Did some research and sounds like a bad lamp or bad inverter, at this point it's so rediculous that it's just comical to me. So I go back to work, exchange it one more time giving fucking Samsung one last chance, and lo and behold this 223BW works perfectly! no display issues, 1680x1050 in digital just fine, I guess third time really is the charm!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 11, 2009)

Haha Matt - sometimes persistence pays off.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 12, 2009)

Drache713 said:


> You guys are gonna love this...since I couldn't overwrite the EDID I went back to work (where I bought it from) and asked how long it would take to send it in to Samsung to fix and they said 4-6 weeks so I said FUCK that, we didnt have anymore of that particular model in stock so I exchange for a different 22" Samsung, the 223BW. I get it home, boots up fine. But then the fucking screen goes BLACK after about 15 seconds, turn it off and back on, stays on for about 10 seconds, then does the same thing. Did some research and sounds like a bad lamp or bad inverter, at this point it's so rediculous that it's just comical to me. So I go back to work, exchange it one more time giving fucking Samsung one last chance, and lo and behold this 223BW works perfectly! no display issues, 1680x1050 in digital just fine, I guess third time really is the charm!




I have a 226BW and I love it to death.


----------

